# A.S 2066 movement



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone have an as cal 2066 movement with working day/date calendar knocking around in the parts bin, not to worried about the movement working as can make one out of 3 if needs be but need the calendar to work please

thanks

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Now sorted ta


----------

